# Sketchup Make 2017 (Windows 10) very slow



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone ,

For all those people that use Sketchup Make 2017 ( free version) I used it fine last week and then yesterday I'm trying to start a new project and it's EXTREMELY SLOW I am sure there are other issues with the software but it's taking forever to select an object .. I used to be apple to drag the mouse over the object to select it and it's not working, I have also used to be able to triple click the object and that is taking forever as well

I am running the software on a Windows 10 platform

Has anyone found a solution to this.. I have trouble Shiites this for 2 days and I'm not technically minded in the world of PCs


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

In the mean time I found a work around.. I uninstalled Sketchup Make 2017 64 bit and installed Sketchup Make 2016 32 bit..

The only problem is that I can't view any project made with 2017 so I need to upload them to the warehouse and download them to the 2016 version


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Or, you could go back to your models and re-save them to a different version (2016)
then they would open without going to the warehouse. 
(I'm pretty sure, I've never had to do it)


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Or, you could go back to your models and re-save them to a different version (2016)
> then they would open without going to the warehouse.
> (I m pretty sure, I ve never had to do it)
> 
> - jbay


I'm not sure what you mean… I can't get into the models since that software is not installed anymore.. and anyway you can't save them to another version because you have to be in that version to Save As


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

If you still had SU 2017 loaded, 
(Yes you would still have to have 2017 to open the model drawn with the 2017 version.)
then you could go to a drawing/model, hit save as, then at the bottom select 2016 version.
It will then save it as 2016 version that you can open with 2016, (even if it was drawn with 2017)
It only takes a few minutes to download again, but if you think it's easier to use the warehouse, do what's best for you.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know the solution to your problem, and I have different problems with Skecthup 2017 (cannot create components if I have an external monitor plugged in, will noot run with the graphics card on a laptop that I have etc). But, as suggested above, going back to a previous version is frequently a good idea. l

Here is the good news, you can have more than one version of Sketchup installed at the same time. Sketchup 2016 will not be replaced if you re-install Sketchup 2017. So, Jbay's solution should work well.

The other good news is that 2018 is just around the corner. A new version of Sketchup should not be too far away. Let's just hope it works.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

> I don t know the solution to your problem, and I have different problems with Skecthup 2017 (cannot create components if I have an external monitor plugged in, will noot run with the graphics card on a laptop that I have etc). But, as suggested above, going back to a previous version is frequently a good idea. l
> 
> Here is the good news, you can have more than one version of Sketchup installed at the same time. Sketchup 2016 will not be replaced if you re-install Sketchup 2017. So, Jbay s solution should work well.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, there isn't going to be a downloadable version of Sketchup 2018 Make. Trimble has decided to make the newer versions available as SAS only (except for the paid Pro versions)

https://forums.sketchup.com/t/what-s-up-with-sketchup-make/55219/14

Lots of protests but not sure it will make any difference.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Lew. I have was aware of Sketchup online and have used it, though I still prefer a local copy on my machine.

It works for the basics and might even be an option to solve Ed's issues.


----------

